# Evading school firewalls blocking online gaming acces



## joshinkid44 (Oct 13, 2008)

My university does not include gaming in it's educational experience and block PC games, xbox live, and other programs (ventrilo) from accessing the internet. I've heard theres a way to bypass these firewalls. any advice?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, the forum rules say we can't help with bypassing your school's security measures.


----------



## joshinkid44 (Oct 13, 2008)

*******@hotmail.com send them there then


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You'll have to contact your IT dept and ask them to allow you to use their network for playing online games. We can't help bypass their restrictions, which are put in place for a good reason.


----------



## joshinkid44 (Oct 13, 2008)

ya good reasons to them.....fine fine we'll do it the hard way....


----------

